# Pic of my old tank



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

NOW DONT LAUGH!


Here is what my tank looked like before I broke it down and cleaned it. talk about needed a pick me up! - I didnt realize how drab and dark it was until I took this pic!  Im also constantly fighting calcium deposits on the hood so thats what all that white stuff is you see. 

Can you all give me some suggestions on how to brighten it up?? I thought maybe a different background, but I checked at PetSmart and they still have that exact same one! 

:help:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

opps - sorry, I just found the photo forum - can someone move this please?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thread moved


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Simpte. Well you could use some different substrate like sand to brighten it up. What type of lighting are you using?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You could use a standly knife to get rid of the calcium stains.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Its the florescent hood that came with the aquarium. I also forgot to mention that this aquarium is approximately 16 years old! Since posting that pic, I cleaned the bulb covers really well and put some new bulbs in. Its a tad better.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

You def need stronger lighting and i suggest some lighter substance like somebody else said.
What occupants do you have in the tank?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Chazwick said:


> You def need stronger lighting and i suggest some lighter substance like somebody else said.
> What occupants do you have in the tank?



its empty right now. I gave away my plecos yesterday so I could do some work on it. Im not really in a postition to totally change my gravel - could I just add some lighter gravel to what I have??


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, adding a lighter gravel on top of it would work well, make sure you clean out the gravel underneath first (assured you have a gravel cleaner?). 
What i was going to get to, was perhaps getting some brighter fish would liven up the place, i seriously recommend a school of 6neons. They're bright... stand out like they're glow in the dark.. and beautiful. Plus, fun to watch - cheap - hardy and easy to care for. As they are small, they take up minimum space and you can get to those other fish you want.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

If you can find it a solid blue background looks really good with natural color gravel in my opinion. It makes it look brighter somewhat. Also, as weird as it sounds, mine seemed to look lighter when I put in live plants. I guess that was becasue mine are light green.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

try www.thatpetplace.com for a new backround. they have some pretty nice ones there.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Alot of pictures turn out that way. Did you have the tank lights on and room lights off. That will help the tank look brighter in pictures.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishfreaks, thanks for the link! How will I ever choose? I paid $5.79 a foot for what I have :chair: - those on that site are only $1.99!!!!! WOW! 

hehehhee

Fish Doc - unfortunately, yes, the lights were off~ but that was before I broke it down and cleaned everything. that particular setup was about 5 years old.. (hiding head in shame)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You say that you're not in a position to change the gravel. When I change my substrate I usually scoop most of it out with a fish net and then syphon off the annoying bits left in the corners.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> You say that you're not in a position to change the gravel. When I change my substrate I usually scoop most of it out with a fish net and then syphon off the annoying bits left in the corners.



I guess what I should have said was that I cant afford to change it right now.. unless I get lucky and sell alot of stuff on ebay! :-D Im a stay at home mom right now and with only one of us working, we are lucky to be eating, if you know what I mean.. anyhow, thats how Im funding my hobby - selling stuff on ebay. Ill probably try a new background and try adding a lighter colored gravel to the top to see if that helps. If not, then Ill put all that gravel in my cactus beds and try something else..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I know about working off a budget. I have been making two house payments since christmas. I finally broke down and threw a ad in the paper to rent it instead of trying to sell the house. In the past 3 days I have had 35 calls from people intrested in renting the place. I should have gotten rid of the realitor and done this months ago.


----------

